# Asphalt / asphalt millings?



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

The guy Ive used has been really busy so I'm looking for somebody else that can do millings and asphalt driveways. I try to call dig pcola on the forum but his number is disconnected and I can't access his website. Any ideas in the milton area? Thanks


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Still looking.... Thanks. I need to get this driveway done


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

We just did our driveway. I know this doesn't answer your question, but we used limestone gravel instead of asphalt and have been VERY happy with the results. It compacts very well and looks a lot better than millings. In addition it was a little bit cheaper than millings.


----------



## cainpole (Oct 27, 2015)

Try Barnhill trucking they just brought me 4 lds, they were 3 days out when I got mine last month

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

